# INTEL ATOM D945GCLF Passiv



## Willy Thunder (9. September 2008)

Hey Leute

Ich habe schon eine Weile das Inet durchforstet aber ich bin mir leider noch nicht sicher, weshalb ich meine frage an euch richte.

Ich habe mir das INTEL ATOM D945GCLF bestellt, welches in einem Silverstone LC12B platz finden soll.

Grundvoraussetzung ist, dass ich das ganze Komplett Passiv hinkriege! Im Inet habe ich gelesen, dass der Chipsatz eine Verlustleistung von ungefär 22.1 Watt (Bei Volllast) hat. Nun zu meiner Frage, Ich habe bis anhieb 2 Chipsatzkühler ins Auge gefasst.

Aus Platzgründen würde ich gerne auf die CPU sowie auf den Chipsatz einen Zalman ZM-NB47J oder ähnliches draufschallen. Leider sehe ich beim Kühler keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für die Ösen-Halterung wie auf dem Board. Ausserdem bin ich nicht so wirklich sicher ob der auch den Chipsatz wirklich unter 80° halten kann.

Also zweites habe ich mir überlegt einen HR05 SLI auf den Chipsatz zu schnallen, und Ihn so zu biegen, dass er noch ins gehäuse passt.

Was denkt ihr, reicht der Zalman aus, und wenn ja kann man den auch alternativ befestigen, zB. mit einem selbst gebogenen Draht?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Shibi (9. September 2008)

Hmm, der Zahlmann könnte reichen aber ein leichter Luftstrom wäre schon praktisch. Alternativ befestigen bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Er muss ja auch einen Anpressdruck haben, wenn er keinen gescheiten Kontakt zum Chipsatz hat wird auch keine Wärme übertrgaen.
Was hälst du von der Idee einen Noiseblockerlüfter auf 5V zu installieren? Ich garantiere dir der ist absolut geräuschlos und senkt die Temperaturen deutlich.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

Der Zalmann reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Willy Thunder (9. September 2008)

Danke erst mal für die Antworten. Einen Lüfter möchte ich nur sehr ungern verwenden, da auch ne SSD reinkommen soll, und ich eigentlich keine mechanischen Teile verwenden möchte. Hat jemand noch einen Alternativvorschlag zum Zalman? Am besten einen mit Ösenhalterung.


----------



## xQlusive (9. September 2008)

schwierig, ich habe mich auch schon schlau gemacht, da ich so ziemlich das selbe Projekt am laufen habe. (Bloß warte ich auf den Release des Atom 330 [21.9 voraussichtlich...).

Also ich weiß, dass es zahlreiche Fullatx Boards mit dem 945gc nur nen einfachen passiv Kühler haben. Aber dennoch ist es schwierig in einem komplett Lüfterlosen gehäuse... Ich würde vorerst den Zalman installieren, und zur Not musst du halt in den sauren Apfel beißen, und nen 40er Papst (z.B.) mit 5V Spannung anbringen.


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

Du kannst dir mal den Alpenfoehn Oetzi anschauen. Koennte eine Alternative sein.


----------



## Willy Thunder (9. September 2008)

Problem beim Oetzi, der ist zu hoch!

Hat jemand den Oetzi? ist er leicht zu biegen? Natürlich ohne die Heatpipes zu beschädigen


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

Ich kann heut abend schauen, steht bei mir noch auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch und wartet drauf verbaut zu werden.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. September 2008)

Hallo 

Hier kannst du dir nen paar Temps anschauen. Hab mir das Board auch geholt. 

Der kleine Zalman wird wohl nicht ausreichen, auch wenn der Atom bis 120°C spezifiziert ist.


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Kuehlung in meinem Netbook anschau sollte der langen.


----------



## Shibi (9. September 2008)

Wie gesagt, wenn du entgegen deinem Vorsatz doch einen Lüfter einbaust und den auf 5V runterregelst herrscht noch ein kleiner Luftzug und das Zahlman müsste noch ausreichen. Ohne Lüfter ist das Problem es wird immer wärmer im Gehäuse, da kaum Luftzirkulation stattfindet. Irgendwann hilft selbst der beste Kühler nichtsmehr, wenn es im Case mal 60°C hat sind die Temps der Hardware entsprechend hoch.


----------



## xQlusive (9. September 2008)

wenn du nen bissel mehr ausgeben willst, könntest du dir theoretisch auch nen heatpipe Kühler von mCubed holen, der wird mit der Gehäusewand verbunden, welche dann die Hitze aufnimmt. Das würde aber extrem viel Arbeit erfordern, und auch ordentlich was Kosten... (http://www.toppreise.ch/index.php?a=68790)

Da ist wie es Shibi schon öffters betont hat ein Lüfter mit 5V und low rpm deutlich günstiger und leichter zu installieren...


----------



## Shibi (10. September 2008)

Das Preis... Wahnsinn ^^
Wusste noch garnicht, dass es soetwas gibt. Bringt das auch etwas oder zahlt man da nur viel Geld für nichts? Wenn man mal annimmt man hat ein Plastikgehäuse dürfte der Effekt eher gering sein. Oder irre ich mich da?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Malkav85 (10. September 2008)

Mit einem Plastikgehäuse erzielst du gar keinen Effekt, weil Plastik in dem Sinne keine Wärme leiten kann. 

Die 5V sind bei einem 40mm Lüfter utopisch. 7V schon eher. Da kann ich dir die Akasa Lüfter empfehlen, welche ich auch auf meinem Chipkühler hab.


----------



## Shibi (10. September 2008)

Er muss den Lüfter ja nicht auf den Kühler setzen. Wenn er den Lüfter wie einen Gehäuselüfter an den Lüftungsgittern befestigt kann er auch einen 80mm oder 92mm nehmen. Vielleicht würde sogar ein 120mm passen. Das Befestigen mit Kabelbindern oder evtl. Schrauben sollte theoretisch möglich sein.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Digger (20. September 2008)

mal nebenbei ne frage:

ich möcht meinen zukünftigen atom acuh passiv betreiben, hab hir auch noch einen ifx-05 rumliegen, reicht der im luftstrom eines silenteagle?

is der alpenföhn ötzi besser als der TR?


----------



## xQlusive (20. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mit einem Plastikgehäuse erzielst du gar keinen Effekt, weil Plastik in dem Sinne keine Wärme leiten kann.
> 
> Die 5V sind bei einem 40mm Lüfter utopisch. 7V schon eher. Da kann ich dir die Akasa Lüfter empfehlen, welche ich auch auf meinem Chipkühler hab.



Selbst bei den meisten 120mm ist 5V zuwenig...

Bei mir ist @5V nur einer meiner zwei S-Flex angesprungen (nur die 1200rpm Version) der S-Flex 800rpm wollte nicht^^

Und ja im Platikgehäuse bringt ein HEatepipe Kühler nix, naja die meisten Plastikgehäuse sind aus thermoplastischen Polykohlenwasserstoffen, welche die übertragene Hitze "aufnehmen" und sich vielleicht verformen. Dann hat man ne unschöne Beule im Gehäuse und die Hitze ist noch immer da....

Hingegen bei Alu/Stahl Gehäusen sind diese Heatpipe Kühlungen nen Segen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen 
Mfg xQlusive


----------



## Willy Thunder (27. September 2008)

So habe nun mein Gehäuse erhalten. Ein komplett passiver betrieb ist nicht möglich. Wahrscheinlich mit keinem Kühler, da die Temperatur im Gehäuse einfach zu stark ansteigt. Habe den mitgelieferten 40mm Lüfter mit 5Volt auf den Zalman am Chipsatz. Lüfter dreht dabei mit 1000rpm, aber ist nur 40mm, deswegen fast kein Luftumschlag. Würde gehen war mir aber ein bissel zu knusprig weil der chipsatzkühler bereits etwa 71Grad warm wurde, gemessen mit externen Tempfühler. Deswegen habe ich jetzt einen 80mm Lüfter mit 600rpm draufgemacht, welcher von oben bläst, nun sind die Temps im erträglichen Bereich.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. September 2008)

Kannst du evtl ein paar Fotos machen? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie der ganze Apparat aussieht.


----------



## Willy Thunder (27. September 2008)

Ich geh gleich mal ein paar Fotos schiessen


----------



## Willy Thunder (27. September 2008)

Hier sieht man die Front



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für einen bessern Grössenvergleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze von Oben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Innenleben, ist halt nicht aufgeräumt da noch andere Kühler reinkommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich pass die grösser später an, damit die Fotos auf der HP geladen werden.


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2008)

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir.


----------



## Shibi (27. September 2008)

Schickes Gehäuse, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich sehe mit Freuden du hast dich doch zu einem Lüfter entschieden. 
Deine Hardware dürfte sich auch dafür bedanken. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Bigyeti (27. September 2008)

Es bietet sich bei dem Case doch richtig an in diese große öffnung wo jetzt der 80mm lüfter sitzt nen 120mm Noiseblocker hinzuhauen.

Dann haste es auch richtig Silent.

Aber das Gehäuse an sich is ja süß^^
Habs erst für größer gehalten, so Barebone mäßig, aber mit der CD daneben xD


----------



## McZonk (28. September 2008)

Über die Kombination habe ich auch schon nachgedacht - allerdings mit dem DualCore Atom. Verbaust du noch ein Slimline LW, oder bleibt der Slot leer? Kannst du mal den Stromverbrauch von dem System messen?


----------



## Shibi (28. September 2008)

> Es bietet sich bei dem Case doch richtig an in diese große öffnung wo jetzt der 80mm lüfter sitzt nen 120mm Noiseblocker hinzuhauen.



Ich glaube fast, ein 120mm Lüfter passt da nicht rein. Aber 92mm wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, Noiseblocker macht ja auch sehr gute 92mm Lüfter.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Malkav85 (28. September 2008)

Weia, jetzt weiss ich auch, weshalb du net so dolle Temps hast ^^ Das Gehäuse ist echt klein und bietet kaum platz für Luftdurchlässe.


----------



## Willy Thunder (28. September 2008)

Richtig, im Gehäuse ist einfach zu wenig "Luft" um es komplett passiv zu betreiben. Ein 120mm Lüfter lässt sich überigens nicht in die öffnung zwängen, ein 92 wahrscheinlich schon. Leider habe ich nix um den Stromverbrauch zu messen. 

Ach übrigens von wegen Silent, das einzige was ich jetzt noch höhre ist die 2.5° HD von Samsung. Diese soll ja auch später durch eine SSD ausgetauscht werden. Wie schon gesagt der 80mm Lüfter dreht mit nur ! 600rpm !. Schleifgeräusche oder ähnliches habe ich bei dem Lüfter nicht, der wahr auch ziemlich teuer, weiss aber die Marke jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Shibi (28. September 2008)

Vom Aussehen her tendiere ich zu Papst. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, kann auch ein anderr Hersteller sein.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Thornscape (29. September 2008)

Hättest du die Möglichkeit mal den Stromverbrauch vom System zu messen?
Habe auch vor, mir mal ein solches ITX-System aufzubauen, allerdings würd ich am liebsten noch warten, bis es endlich mal nen adäquaten Chipsatz zum Atom gibt.

Nur wenn man bedenkt, dass man mit nem normalen PC schon 150W nur für Windows und Internet aus der Steckdose zieht... (über Volllast sollte man gar nicht nachdenken)


----------



## Willy Thunder (29. September 2008)

Leider besitze ich persönlich kein solches Gerät. Werde aber mal bei meinem Kollegen nachfragen welcher Elektromonteur ist und sicher sowas besitzt.

Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dass der Stromverbauch unter 35Watt liegt.


----------



## Digger (29. September 2008)

tomshardware testete den verbrauch im LOAD auf ca 44W.

im normalen windos betriebt/surfen etc werdenns bestimmt so um die 35 W liegen.


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2008)

Die ATOM System die ich bisher gesehen habe brauchten alle zwischen 20W und 30W. Allerdings mit normalen ATX NT's. Mit kleinen Schaltnetzteilen sollte das besser werden.


----------



## killtill1 (16. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich hab das Problem folgendermasen gelöst. Ich hab den CPU Lüfter abgehängt und lasse nur den Gehäuselüfter laufen. Dazu habe ich mir eine Luftführung aus Pappe gebastelt (siehe Pics). Der PC läuft idle bei 47°C und beim Stresstest nach ca. 15 min bei 54°C.
http://www.pic-upload.de/16.11.08/vfyaz6.JPG

http://www.pic-upload.de/16.11.08/vfyaz6.JPG

http://www.pic-upload.de/16.11.08/apgbat.JPG

http://www.pic-upload.de/16.11.08/dr1bph.JPG

http://www.pic-upload.de/16.11.08/nchm7m.JPG

Gruss Killtill


----------



## riedochs (17. November 2008)

Die Temps passen.


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2008)

Gute Idee. 

Aber die Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen.


----------

